# C&R Shark Tournament Aug 4th and 5th



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

San Luis Pass on the Galveston side trying to include the pier right now, but hadn't got her permission yet.
$60 entry fee
Two classes, from shore and from kayaks
More info at www.gotshark.com
Last tournament paid $1250 and a new OK scrambler from Gander Mountain, second was $750 with some trinkets and third was $500 and trinkets. Hope to see you there. Ron


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

I will be there to take entries Friday at 6pm and you can enter when you like. Shark fishing doesn't start until sunrise no exceptions. The pier people never got back in touch with me so we are going to keep it to the Galveston side. Beach or kayak division, good luck to all and be safe.
Ron


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

what about us who yak baits out is that beach


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

How are the winners decided and all that jazz?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

JJ, from gotshark.com..


> We will be at San Luis Pass on the Galveston side.
> There will be two classes one from kayaks and one from shore
> Entry fee will be $60 $10 to the house and $50 in the pot
> Kayakers will have to have a digital camera
> ...


Ron, when & how will the prizes be distributed? I would like to participate, but will have to leave late Saturday night or early Sunday morning so I couldn't be there for the "end" of the tourney. I was also wondering if you were going to have scouts with 2 way radios to call you when someone has a fish on. What if more than 1 person is hooked up at the same time, how would you be able to take pictures of both anglers catches if the camps are at opposite ends of the beach?
Thanks,
Chase


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

These are some good questions thanks. If your yaking out baits it counts as the beach tourny only. The winners are determined by the number of inches combined caught for the two days. It will pay first second and third and trinkets to each as well. The yaks will have lenghth marks on the side of them and a pic will be taken of the aproxamate length. Chase If you have to leave and you win or place the money will be sent to you the trinkets you will have to pick up next time your here or you can have someone pick them up for you. Yes if you have walkie talkies bring them so most if not all will be informed as to how your doing. Channel 3 was the best last time, or you can call me on my phone either way. The beach is a good distance from one end to the other and if there is a problem with getting the pic and the shark revived then I have some friends that are not in the tournament that could take the pic for you. I do believe it will happen and have thought about it. For the most part though the pics will be taken on the one camera and tallied.


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

I did pick up a great charity for the rest of my tournaments today. We will be fishing with a cause. I picked up the Ronald McDonald House and they will be recieving 50% of the proceeds from this and the ones in the future. There will be a feed for them on August the 25th and if you have some fish you would like to donate or help cook some, email me and we will get together. [email protected] Thanks in advance and good luck to everyone, Ron


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

There are two tournaments going on this weekend. One at meacoms that I used to put on and the one that is going to be at SLP. The one at SLP is benifiting the Ronald McDonald House the one Rocky is putting on has the rules I used the method of weighing I did and the rest of my ideas to try and put his first tournament on. I wish him luck and hope he gets everything he deserves. I can only say that this is not my first tournament to put on and half the proceeds will go to a worthy cause. Why he would want to put another tournament on durring the time that I posted one is beyond me but he did and I do wish him well.

Ron 409-365-2949


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Ron Can I Fish With More Than Two Rods In The Cr Tourny .


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

Brad, you can fish with two shark rods and your bait poles. Bait poles can't be rigged for sharks. This is to keep an even playing field for those that don't have thirty shark rods to fish. The entire rules are posted on my site now. If you have any questions or comments please feel free to post them or email me and I will answer any and all that I can. Good luck to all and be safe.

Ron


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Peir Rules


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

This has nothing to do with the pier. I am no longer with the pier in any form or fashion. This is for the Ronald McDonald House. Rocky had nothing to do with any of my tournaments ever. Nor will he in the future. If you look he has tried to copy what I did and that is a compliment.... sorta. Hope you come by and meet me and the people that will be at the Pass. Good people and good times for a good cause.
Ron


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

I will be going to the Sharkathon, if I don't meet you at the SLP tournament I will see ya'll at the Sharkathon. Good luck and be safe.
Ron
I met some very good people from Gander Mountain yesterday at SLP. Good to meet ya'll and hope to see ya'll at the tournament.


----------



## ElGallo (Aug 5, 2006)

So can you give more detail on logistics?

You said you would be available Friday night for entering, but that there is no fishing until Saturday AM. So after entering, everyone is on their own to find a spot on the beach to fish from? Would any facilities be brought in? (Port-a-potties?) Does fishing end at sundown Saturday night and start again at sun up Sunday? So I assume kayakers will not fish overnight anyway, but might want to fish for bait, or just because they are there. And if you decide to leave the beach, for whatever reason, you are on your own to find a new spot when you get back if yours is gone? When you talked about the marks on the kayaks to judge length, how are the marks usually put on the kayaks? If you have a fish on as the tournament is ending, is there a time cut off, after which no fish will count towards total, even if the fish was hooked during regulation hours?

Is SLP one of the areas that will be requiring a permit to drive/camp on the beach?


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

Nice Bull Shark btw. Yes the official time to start fishing will be at sunrise on Saturday. You can fish for bait and set your camp up Friday if you like but no shark fishing at all will count. The marks on your kayak will be marks alot and will be measured from the fron of your yak to the tail. This is not the most accurate but by far the best way I know how. Pull their head to the front of your yak and either you take the pic or your buddy does either way as long as I can see the shark and it's tail in the pic. The spots on the beach are not reserved and I will have a porta poty to use. You can leave and come back on your own. The date and time will need to be seen on your pic as well. For all the shore fishermen I will be taking their pics for them so there is no confusion on how to measure them. There might be a meet and eat right after the awards on Sunday. Saturday at sunrise through Sunday at 5:00 pm only the beached sharks will count. If you have one on Saturday and it's ten till 5 you better horse him in and call me! The form to fill out is on www.gotshark.com if you have any other questions please feel free to call me or email me at [email protected]

Ron 409-365-2949


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

Because of the resonse we have had we will be expanding the boundries to include the entire Texas coast. You will have to sign up at San Luis Pass and have a digital camera to take the pictures. The date and time will have to be on the picture. If you have any questions please feel free to email me or call.
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

LandShark! said:


> Because of the resonse we have had we will be expanding the boundries to include the entire Texas coast.


Thats a lot of freaking coast...lol


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Slp Is A Tuff Place To Fish ..i Think That The Folks That Pre Fish It Found Out .


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Hey Landshark,
just so you are clear on one item the rules I am using and rod limits come from tournaments I have fished in for years on the Dirty Pelican, Meacom's, and Harris fishing pier LONG BEFORE YOU CAME AROUND TO THIS AREA. I too wish you luck and hope you the best and raise alot of monies for a great cause such as the Ronald McDonald House.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

*Hog Farm*

YES THE DIRTY PELICAN OLD HOG FARM I LOVED THAT PEIR BULL RED HEAVEN . I WAS THE LAST GUY TO FISH THE END OF THE PEIR BEFOR IT CLOSED . THAT NIGHT A TROPICAL DEPRESION CAM IN EVERY ONE LEFT BECOUS THE PEIR WAS COMING APART BUT ME AND 1 ATHER MAN STADE THERE SOME 13 FOOT WAVES BLOWING THE BORDES OFF THE PEIR AND IT WAS SWAYING 5 FEET BACK AND FORTH.THE REDS WERE GOING APE [email protected] AND THE GUY GOT SCARED AND LEFT AT 11.00PM I STAYD TILL 3.00AM AND DID NOT LAND A FISH AFTER THEGUY LEFT BUT BATTLED REDS TILL LOST ALL MY LEADER BIGGEST WAS 50 INCHES . AND LEFT THER WERE SECTIONS 6 FOOT MISSING WHEN I LEFT .GOT BACK DOWN THERE WEEK LATER THE TELAPHONE DID NOT WORK AND THE PEIR WAS IN PEICES ON THE BEACH AND THEY WERE WANTING THE FISHERMAN TO HELP REBUILD WELL THE FISHERMAN NEVER CAME AND THEY CLOSED..


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

me and bullred 4/0 (charlie) fished the pelican after rita when the boliver was closed we had to move boards around just to get on there but the reds were plentiful was the last time i fished there sure do miss it


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

That Was Good Times


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Pelican Pier*

I know how that goes I rebuilt that pier 4 different times for Gary and it was sad to see her go this last time but I think their was more to it than what we are all being told.


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

Avery I know you fished my tournaments and you did well. I am flattered that you are useing the same rules that I used. Good luck to you with your first tournament to put on. I have seen some of your posters they look nice, you must have spent alot of money on them. Well this tournament I am having is getting very big and if you like you can fish both. But for mine you must have a camera to take pictures of your catch. You have to sign up at San Luis Pass and recieve some information and sign off to the rules, then you can go to where ever you like to fish as long as it's in Texas and get the pictures back before 5pm Sunday to me at the Pass. Good luck to everyone and be safe,
Ron


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

Avery as for long before I was here, If you remember I was here when you were here as well and we are about the same age. I was fishing off shore then but not durring the storms. A weekend warrior I am not. I live here and see or fish the water everyday. It's a long drive from Dallas and I feel for you to have to drive so far to get to the coast. Take care.


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

With the Kingfish tourny postponed until the 18th there has been an upsurge of yakkers getting in the tournament. Hope to see yall there. Be safe, Ron


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

LandShark! said:


> With the Kingfish tourny postponed until the 18th there has been an upsurge of yakkers getting in the tournament. Hope to see yall there. Be safe, Ron


Think you are confused, kingfish tourney was moved from July 21st to August 18th. Would not make a difference in your event.

The Tarpon Tomorrow tournament dates are on August 4th and 5th. Lot of kayak fishermen fishing it.


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks J.R. yes I was mistaken. Well maybe next time I will get ya'll together. Cya and good luck.

Ron


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

I will be at the pass on Friday setting up camp around noon. I will start taking registrations at 6pm and from then on. I look forward to seeing ya'll there. Be safeRon


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

Good luck Ron.


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks Rod, you too and be careful. You getting in the yak side of the tourny?
Be safe, Ron


----------

